# 2.5g yellow shrimp tank



## chicken (Aug 22, 2007)

Pics from 1-24-2011 and 2-18-2011 (please forgive my lousy photography skills):


----------



## chicken (Aug 22, 2007)

And pics from today:


----------



## i'm a ninja (Aug 2, 2009)

Looks great, good choice of plants. I would reccomend picking up a nerite or two to take care of the algae on those rocks


----------



## chicken (Aug 22, 2007)

I just got some zebra nerites the other day; maybe I'll take one out of my 29 gallon and toss it in.


----------



## blackace22 (Jan 27, 2010)

Great Looking Tank


----------



## misfit36 (Feb 21, 2010)

Great tank, I really like the blyxa


----------



## LewisR (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice looking tank the green rocks just add to the look


----------



## chicken (Aug 22, 2007)

I totally forgot about this thread from many months ago! Here's a picture I took today. Once again, please excuse my poor photography skills!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

The tank looks great man. I love the 2.5 gallon tank.:biggrin:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Really nice looking tank! And your photography isn't that bad.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

its a great tank. though while the right side improved, the left side got a little more disorganized...how are the yellows doing =) ?


----------



## chicken (Aug 22, 2007)

Yes, the left side is definitely disorganized! Lately, I keep stuffing in single stems of various plants that don't really have anyplace to go, but I don't want to lose them. I think I need a farm tank!

The yellow shrimp are doing fine. I've noticed the population seems to go through boom and bust periods.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

chicken said:


> I think I need a farm tank!


Any excuse to set up another tank is a good one.roud:

Do it.:biggrin:


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

they actually die back? D:
what kind of water do you keep them in? tap? hard water with higher pH?


----------



## chicken (Aug 22, 2007)

I just use tap water. It usually comes out of the tank at about 7.6 - 7.8, and settles to around 7.0 after a day. 

I freely admit that the tank goes through periods where it doesn't get a lot of attention (minimal water changes, little or no feeding), which could have something to do with the dynamics of the shrimp population.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

i see, so its no fault of the tap water then,good. thanks for the info, i wanted to see if they could be kept and bred in harder water with higher pH


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 5, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I love this little tank and got a chance to see it in person yesterday and I think it's my favorite all time Nano aquascape.

I'm trying to count up in my head all the tanks in you house but you only have posted this one I think you have a lot of work to do because I know the number is around 14 or 15 tanks, and I'm really sorry to out you like this but Chicken has MTS bad and therapy may be needed.

I love you tanks and you also had some of the largest and most healthy C. nurii I've ever seen.


----------



## Gnomecatcher (Sep 8, 2011)

Wow I love this! What kind of crypt is that in the corner, might I ask?


----------



## chicken (Aug 22, 2007)

150EH said:


> I love this little tank and got a chance to see it in person yesterday and I think it's my favorite all time Nano aquascape.
> 
> I'm trying to count up in my head all the tanks in you house but you only have posted this one I think you have a lot of work to do because I know the number is around 14 or 15 tanks, and I'm really sorry to out you like this but Chicken has MTS bad and therapy may be needed.
> 
> I love you tanks and you also had some of the largest and most healthy C. nurii I've ever seen.


Thanks! Glad you liked it. 

Um, yeah, I guess I've got a little MTS going on. The tank count is up to 14. Four of them don't count though --they belong to my daughters! :hihi: And don't tell anyone, but I'm setting up a farm tank soon. :biggrin:

Here's a couple pictures I took today. Not the best, but figured I'd keep this thread updated.


----------



## chicken (Aug 22, 2007)

Gnomecatcher said:


> Wow I love this! What kind of crypt is that in the corner, might I ask?


Cryptocoryne nurii. Really lovely plant. It's my latest favorite.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Yay someone with worse MTS than me! I feel normal now.

Those 2.5g are the perfect shrimp picos. Do you have a link for your light fixture? Can't Google one out :/


----------



## chicken (Aug 22, 2007)

I got the light fixtures from Catalina Aquarium. Here's a link: 

http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=71_76&products_id=1232


----------



## ~Volatile~ (Dec 28, 2009)

Need to see some pictures of the little shrimpies!


----------



## moosenart (Feb 18, 2012)

I really wanna setup a 5.5 now....


----------



## daphilster08 (Oct 21, 2009)

Love this little nano! I usually like just rimless but this is a sweet tank!


----------



## ItsDubC (Feb 5, 2008)

Ya I actually liked the algae on the rocks  Very lush now; it looks great!

Lol MTS must be the most versatile acronym in this hobby:
Multi-tank syndrome
Malaysian trumpet snails
Mineralized top soil

Did I miss any? :hihi:


----------



## Basil (Jul 11, 2011)

Any new FTS you can give us? I've got a 2.5 that I want to set up and this is a great tank to emulate.


----------



## Wicket_lfe (Aug 21, 2008)

thats awesome, how do you like the lights? I'm tempted to get them, but found them for $40 on amazon, not looking to spend that much.


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

I don't know where your getting the idea that you have bad camera skills from but your tanks looking great.


----------



## chicken (Aug 22, 2007)

basil said:


> any new fts you can give us? I've got a 2.5 that i want to set up and this is a great tank to emulate.


fts?


----------



## chicken (Aug 22, 2007)

Wicket_lfe said:


> thats awesome, how do you like the lights? I'm tempted to get them, but found them for $40 on amazon, not looking to spend that much.


I like the lights a lot. I've been able to grow pretty much any plant I want. However, it would probably be too much light without co2 or Excel.

For a less expensive option, I know a lot of people have used desk lamps with compact fluorescent bulbs.


----------



## chicken (Aug 22, 2007)

FisheriesOmen said:


> I don't know where your getting the idea that you have bad camera skills from but your tanks looking great.


Thanks, but you have no idea how many shots I took to get something close to what I wanted!


----------



## algarciajr (Feb 5, 2012)

chicken said:


> fts?


Full tank shot


----------



## chicken (Aug 22, 2007)

Ah, thanks!

To answer the question, then, I don't have anything more recent than the last one I posted.


----------



## gowfan05 (Feb 16, 2010)

Beautiful tank!!! I hope I can make a tank like yours one day


----------



## CrazyCatPeekin (Aug 15, 2011)

Both tanks are looking really good. Love that Cryptocoryne nurii. I'm going to have to get me some of that, for sure!


----------

